

Zapier, 100+ Connected Services, a Year in Review - bryanh
https://zapier.com/blog/2012/10/31/zapier-100-connected-services-year-review/

======
nlh
Congrats guys - very cool service, and it's always appreciated to see some
details on the "how we got here" part of the business.

~~~
mikeknoop
We figured some people may appreciate the back story especially given the
light-on-details funding announcement on TechCrunch.

------
MortenK
In 5 minutes I created a zap that creates a text file in my skydrive when a
github issue is created. That is absolutely amazing - this is a killer
product.

------
tzm
You guys have executed really well. Great product. Glad to see fellow
Missourians step up and do cool things.

------
awwstn
Great work and fantastic product, guys!

